# New animated haunt sign



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a quick picture and video of my new haunt sign. It isn't quite finished, I am adding a pumpkin lantern to his hand. I just got the lantern today so i have to get it added soon. Thank you to TK421 for his wonderful work on the art and making the actual sign for me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

its awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The sign is beautiful and the skellie looks very friendly


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he is cool I totally dig his eyes


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey that's pretty cool. Can't wait to see it in the dark lit up with the lantern.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

outstanding graphics


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats pretty cool, reminds me of the signs you would see outside the haunted house rides at the fair.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice looking sign!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool sign!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The detail on the sign is spectacular.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome sign. The skelly looks great on top as well.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i too just made a new animated haunt sign. mine uses a deer motor to make it rock back and forth


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

nice sign


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Bad A$$!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on the sign.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Love the graphics on the sign. Great Job!!!!!!!!!


----------

